# Mesa, Arizona Home Haunt



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

If you live in mesa arizona or around town come visit our home haunt this OCTOBER 31st. We will have live actors and a terrifying maze. This is for family and friends, and all are invited. Donations are greatly appreciated  

Location mesa,AZ 85205
5034 e. dartmouth street
adobe & higley
near oconor elementary school

_This year we will be partnering with our next door neighbors so this event will be much larger then the previous year. Last year we got over 200 people. This event can last from 1.5 hours-3 hours if neccessary so dont be late!!!_​


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Great to see someone from our neck of the woods getting the neighbors involved.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

dionicia said:


> Great to see someone from our neck of the woods getting the neighbors involved.


Yes our neighborhood is getting more into the halloween spirit every year and i would like to think we helped in the process


----------

